# Smoked meat and bones



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I did a search on feeding smoked meat and bones and couldn't find anything. I saw smoked turkey wings for sale.... big ol ones. Will they splinter like cooked bones would?


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> I did a search on feeding smoked meat and bones and couldn't find anything. I saw smoked turkey wings for sale.... big ol ones. Will they splinter like cooked bones would?


 
I would think they would.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I feed smoked turkey necks and have had an issue. Smoking is low heat and imparts flavor, cooking is high heat.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I feed smoked turkey necks and have had an issue. Smoking is low heat and imparts flavor, cooking is high heat.


 What issues did your dogs have? Thanks


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> I did a search on feeding smoked meat and bones and couldn't find anything. I saw smoked turkey wings for sale.... big ol ones. Will they splinter like cooked bones would?


I would not give these.

Cold smoking takes days, and a commercial product (IMO) is very likely to have used the much faster hot-smoking process, which is a cooking process involving smoke.

JMO!

(If I had done it myself and knew the temperature, that would be different.)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's some not-too-interesting stuff I found:

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_postproc.html

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I would not give these.
> 
> Cold smoking takes days, and a commercial product (IMO) is very likely to have used the much faster hot-smoking process, which is a cooking process involving smoke.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I won't give them anymore too much negative potential. Thanks for the smoked meat links.


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

I would not feed these either. Smoked is cooked and a cooked bone is a dangerous bone. Also some dogs don't handle the smoke well and things can come back out in hurry. A raw bone is a much better option, if you feel the need to give your dog a bone.


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

I cut up turkey wings and legs into bite sized pieces and put them in my food dehydrator until they turn into jerky. They make a great treat for my dogs and they've never had a problem digesting them. Making them myself there is no flavoring or salt added, and the price is right.


----------

